# Coastal bend news???



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Anyone hear anything from Texas????


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Qualifying call backs to the water marks:

4,5,8,12,16,22,24,28,29,36,39,40


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone know where we can find a running order nothing on EE or WC . Thanks Terry


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

the running order is on entry express. https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewevent.aspx?eid=2995

Troy


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Terry, Coastal Bend is on Entry Express


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

.......have to say  ...great to see Steve and "Cody" in the AM ....

The Very Best of Luck!!

Judy and Bob


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks . Terry


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Qualifying Results:

1 - 12
2 - 40
3 - 22
4 - 5
RJ - 8
Jams - 39, 36, 29, 24, 16, 4


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations on the RJ, Marty!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Congrats to Rorem on winning the Qual and another congrats to Marty on the RJ!!!!_

_Way to go guys!_
_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Marty!! Good for You and Buddy!!

Angie


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Ty Rorem for winning the Qualifying with two-year-old, Seaside's Kingfish, bred, owned and loved by Rita Jones.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Angie B said:


> Congrats Marty!! Good for You and Buddy!!
> 
> Angie


Thanks Angie. We are working hard and moving up! When are you coming South? BCSRC?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Marty....Nice dog you have there !

Jay and Jami


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jay. I am thinking of coming to South Louisiana at the Spillway. Will you be there?


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! Your Time Is Coming!!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Peg. When are you running again?


----------



## LMT (Mar 16, 2008)

Any updates for the Derby?


----------



## STRUVE (Jul 22, 2005)

Derby?????


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..any updates? Open, ..#40 "Beau", ....#22, Heise...

Thanks!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Just heard from Jean Wu...she and her brown girl Jacki finished 3rd in the Amateur.

I didn't hear any of the other placements.


Congratulations Jean!


----------



## teddyballgame (Mar 19, 2007)

Rorem won the Open with Eric Fletcher's Nitro dog. I believe that FC's him.
Corky Krollman won the Am with Dave Furin's Aero dog. Qualifies for the National Am.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Congrats to Rorem on Nitro's 1st and title!_

_Congrats to Corky for winning the Am and qualifying Aero!! Congrats to Dave and Virginia Furin!!_

_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

teddyballgame said:


> Rorem won the Open with Eric Fletcher's Nitro dog. I believe that FC's him.
> Corky Krollman won the Am with Dave Furin's Aero dog. Qualifies for the National Am.


Congratulations Dave and Eric on the win and FC. Corky, great job with Aero. Does Dave owe you a win with Kolt or Tech!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jenn said:


> _Congrats to Rorem on Nitro's 1st and title!_
> 
> _Congrats to Corky for winning the Am and qualifying Aero!! Congrats to Dave and Virginia Furin!!_
> 
> _Paul & Jenn_


Whoooo Hooooo Nitro, Dave and Eric!!! Looks like you caught up to your sister pretty darn quick....

That's 2 dogs I've done the basics on, got their MH and then went on to get their FC in short order.

I'm in heaven and on cloud 9!!

Angie


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations Jean and Jackie


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Whoooo Hooooo Nitro, Dave and Eric!!! Looks like you caught up to your sister pretty darn quick....
> 
> That's 2 dogs I've done the basics on, got their MH and then went on to get their FC in short order.
> 
> ...


Nice work Angie, Congrats to you, Dave and Eric.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Jean & Jackie and Dave & Nitro! #22 Banker place?


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Amateur Placements:

First: Aero, Owner Dave Furin, Handler Corky Krollman
Second: Sailor, Owner/Handler Joanne Mackey
Third: Jacki, Owner/ Handler Jean Wu
Fourth: Dozer, Owner/Handler Mike Judas

RJ: Smoke, Owner/Handler Jim Carlyle No other Jams

A very challenging amateur!

Joanne


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow! Congrats Joanne & Sailor!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

joanne2m2 said:


> Amateur Placements:
> 
> First: Aero, Owner Dave Furin, Handler Corky Krollman
> Second: Sailor, Owner/Handler Joanne Mackey
> ...


Joanne and Roy,

Congrats on the 2nd place! Does he have his win yet to qualify for the National Am 2009??

Give that lug a hug for me and send me your email address, I have a great picture of him and I at the line at Rorem's seminar! I know it's him because I had my whistles behind me because he was being so lovey in the holding blind I thought he was going to rip them off me! I should of taken him when I had the chance!

Lainee, Flash and Butthead

[email protected] (ignore the spam reply you might get)


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats Joanne & Sailor, Jean & Jackie, Rorem & new FC Nitro & Eric & Angie, Corky & Aero (maybe Cork should always handle Aero







) & Furins, Rorem & Jones on the Q win, and Marty & Buddy on the RJ--way to go Marty!


----------



## alpha male (Aug 25, 2006)

teddyballgame said:


> Rorem won the Open with Eric Fletcher's Nitro dog. I believe that FC's him.
> Corky Krollman won the Am with Dave Furin's Aero dog. Qualifies for the National Am.


congragulations to dave rorem for the win, to dave furin for the win with aero and corky for the handler expertise.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Angie B said:


> Whoooo Hooooo Nitro, Dave and Eric!!! Looks like you caught up to your sister pretty darn quick....
> 
> That's 2 dogs I've done the basics on, got their MH and then went on to get their FC in short order.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Angie for your special part in such a great achievement.


----------

